# Getting THM: What to expect?



## thistle93 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi! I am planning on starting THM program soon. Was hoping to get some advise from those who have gotten THM or getting one.

1) How does the work for THM differ from MDIV work? Tons more research and length of papers? Is more presentations and interaction? 

2) What is something you wish you knew before starting program? 

3) I am not very fluent in Greek or Hebrew. Do you think this will be a big issue? 

4) Greatest positive? 

5) Greatest challenge for you? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------

